# Re-Aquascaped My 75G Rhom Tank



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Boiled new driftwood for about 15 mins before adding to the tank and rescaped the tank. Cant wait for a few days to pass for the water to turn brown.


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice set-up, and rhom...


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice rhom !!!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

beautiful rhom !!! but dont you have to soak your driftwood longer ??


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> beautiful rhom !!! but dont you have to soak your driftwood longer ??


I had to re soak one of them because it started to get white cottony stuff on it. The max I've boiled wood was half hour with no issues. 
I don't want to remove a lot the tannins. Now my tank is getting a brown tint witch I like! Makes it look more natural and it acidified the water a bit.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> beautiful rhom !!! but dont you have to soak your driftwood longer ??


all depends, if pulling it directly out of local water deffinately then freeze it as well. Could probably do one or the other and be fine for an extended period of time to kill anything off. If grabing it off a shore line/beach where its obvious its been out of the water for quite some time not so much as most water born "things" that could harm your P's aren't alive anymore, but I'm sure there's probably something that can survive in water and out that could be detrimental to P's (I'm no biologist)but most of the time finding beach driftwood you just have to do it enough to kill the "land born" critters, I also freeze for a day just incase and simply because the pieces I use are too large to boil and really you could just soak it in a bathtub and drown the critters out as you're scrubbing it down too then freeze.

I always make it practice to never pull directly out of a lake I look for wood way up on the beach about this time of year or so where I know it washed up months (or longer) ago. As our water levels pretty much drop from May till winter again so I know anything water born is dead (to my knowlege), then as stated above I'll freeze it out for a day in a chest freezer. I've always done this and haven't had a problem since 07'(ish).

By the way OP, great looking tank and rhom, sorry to post a novel.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I got the wood fromy lfs.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol i like the tank, really do
but all i could stare at what that bad ass rhomb in there!

it looks VERY natural in the tank
well done


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks! Wait till you see it with tannins!!


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

your cook the wood?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I add some salt, and cayenne pepper and drizzle some olive on it. My rhom seems to love it!!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

love that rhom.


----------



## thuglife (Jul 6, 2003)

Very nice


----------

